
Suggest HN: Hacker news circle on Google+ - instakill
Step 1: Get Google Plus
Step 2: Create a circle called "Hacker News"
Step 3: Leave your email address here and invite all those that do the same. (Because you need a gmail account, let's omit everything past the @ in @gmail.com<p>I'll start: brand.magnate
======
makethetick
Here's a quicker list to save the manual work:

alex.eijg@gmail.com

jasonkester@gmail.com

jakubmal@gmail.com

nagaraj.acharya@gmail.com

rose.andrew@gmail.com

squealingrat@gmail.com

satansgeek@gmail.com

lievenswouter@gmail.com

marco.t.maier@gmail.com

aleemb@gmail.com

shib71@gmail.com

sreynoldshaertle@gmail.com

btarricone@gmail.com

ilanco@gmail.com

peterbienek@gmail.com

gnanavel.s@gmail.com

lfx4sodas@gmail.com

yann.esposito@gmail.com

rmalecki@gmail.com

eugene.pobochny@gmail.com

mikhailkru@gmail.com

christopherdebeer@gmail.com

nashio@gmail.com

dhairyadand@gmail.com

trungkien2288@gmail.com

agamdua@gmail.com

tanja.pislar@gmail.com

krhebbar@gmail.com

faisstsebastian@gmail.com

sdeasey@gmail.com

nicecurelom@gmail.com

rpoddar@gmail.com

prakhar1989@gmail.com

dean.barrow@gmail.com

gorbach.alexey@gmail.com

ollysb@gmail.com

deltasquaredfilter@gmail.com

catcherbren@gmail.com

vjk.2005@gmail.com

nicolas.parody@gmail.com

eggmantwo@gmail.com

trikkia@gmail.com

skanth@gmail.com

marco.muscat@gmail.com

thearcher4@gmail.com

profitbaron@gmail.com

scottwhigham@gmail.com

maroimage@gmail.com

tallstreet@gmail.com

yankcrime@gmail.com

wakoinc@gmail.com

bogdan.aurel.vancea@gmail.com

kuseman80@gmail.com

typjtk@gmail.com

pasiaj@gmail.com

andre.friedrichs.com@googlemail.com

andy.kriger@gmail.com

~~~
instakill
The web crawlers thank you :(

~~~
makethetick
It'll take 2 minutes to pull these emails out of the post anyway so I didn't
feel this was much of a issue. Plus I don't know about you but my spam filter
is pretty good :)

------
bvi
In my profile.

It would be great if we could simply subscribe to public Circles (haven't
played around with G+ enough to know if such an option exists in the first
place), as opposed to having to add people one by one.

~~~
iambot
yeah adding people 1 by one is painful, seems silly that thats the only way...
surely not?

------
tanay46
Google Docs with everyones email - <http://bit.ly/ktOYnj>

People needing invites add your name to the invite part, and I/someone else
will send you an invite whenever.

------
dnlk
if you know anybody, who already has google+, point him to this:
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/how-to-hack-google-to-
se...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/how-to-hack-google-to-send-your-
friends-invites-maybe/) the last described method works just fine.

or in short: add people you want to invite to a circle, klick the share
"button" on the upper right hand, share to cirlce, make sure to check "Also
email XX people not yet using Google+"

~~~
yankcrime
Yeah, this is exactly what I've been doing - seems to have worked for quite a
few people so far.

------
instakill
After having added a few people and being added to some people's circles, an
obvious benefit emerges: These circles can be used as niche LinkedIn
replacements. In a way. IMO anyway...

------
bsphil
bsphil - I even have an invite but Google hasn't allowed me in yet. Anyone
else dealing with that problem? I've been trying the invite link for two days
now and it keeps saying that they've reached their capacity even for people
with invites.

------
dcheng
Darren.lin.cheng I don't have an account yet but will invite people if I get
one. Thanks!

~~~
dcheng
thanks hugo!

------
TrueSatan
satansgeek An invite would be much appreciated. Thanks![EDIT:Thanks for the
invite...will add others now]

------
msredmond
If it's not too late: beckynagelRMG

------
xd
rose.andrew but no account yet. If anyone wants to fire me an invite I'd
really appreciate it.

~~~
xd
Got one now, thanks!

------
kawera
rogerio.marques - I need an invite and I will certanly give back my invites.

------
nvictor
well that's too much work for me. bulk adding would be nice to have google.

------
phasevar
StargazerDan

(need invite) thanks in advance

------
harrywincup
harrywincup - Thanks in advance if anyone's got a spare invite :)

------
kgermino
germino.kevin (Invite needed and greatly appreciated) Thanks

------
macxxx
marco.t.maier (invite needed) [edit: thanks for the invite]

------
Zakuzaa
Still no invite. :(

------
cryolab
cryoskynet@googlemail.com [thanks for invite!! :-)]

------
vivek47
nagaraj.acharya

(Thanks in advance to anyone who can send an invite)

~~~
vivek47
Got the invite. Thanks!

------
wlievens
lievenswouter

Thanks in advance if you have a spare invite lying around!

Edit: thanks!

~~~
ScottWhigham
Sent

------
Undergrads
jordansaniuk (still need an invite). Thanks.

------
tfitzgerald
ted.fitzgerald (an invite would be great!)

------
jasonkester
jasonkester [edit:thanks for the invite!]

------
afriedrichs
andre.friedrichs.com [@googlemail.com]

and invite me plz ;)

------
RealGeek
Interactivecode

------
zxter
emkimp (invite needed) thanks in advance

------
ilanco
ilanco (will try to send invites to all)

------
odeda
adlersberg (need an invite though :P)

------
mikhail
mikhailkru, no invite yet although :(

------
enokd
kone.djibril (invite needed, thanks)

------
squealingrat
squealingrat (would love an invite!)

------
eu-ge-ne
eugene.pobochny@... (need an invite)

------
timmyd
any chance of an invite ? [timodav]

------
gorbach
gorbach.alexey@... (need an invite)

------
Gnan
gnanavel.s (got it, thanks Ilan!)

------
xa
drew3x (invite needed - thanks!)

------
Aemon
iyafai2 (invite needed please)

------
casterleigh
rmalecki

Someone care to send an invite? Cheers!

------
ljosa
vebjornljosa (invite needed)

------
jakubmal
jakubmal [thanks for invite]

------
thedangler
invite needed. matty69@gmail.com

much obliged

------
__Rahul
rahul.hnews (invite needed)

------
alanl
larkinalan [Invite needed]

------
julnepht
jnephtali (need an invite)

------
johnsocs
johnsocs (invite needed)

------
kiennt
trungkien2288@gmail.com

------
jmitcheson
jmitcheson

Does g+ have groups yet? -_-

------
martinshen
martincshen@gmail.com

------
phaethonx
jay.cushing Thanks!

------
Xenosky
bogdan.aurel.vancea

------
deltasquared
deltasquaredfilter

------
ducuboy
alexandru.stanciu

------
iambot
christopherdebeer

------
trafficlight
gorecki.matt@gmail.com

Good on ya.

------
JAWhite
jonathan.jawhite

~~~
JAWhite
Thanks Gladys!

------
saulrh
sreynoldshaertle

------
salemh
fsalemh cheers!

------
ZephyrP
zephyr.pellerin

------
Brewer
jamesbrewer1992

------
mindcrime
motley.crue.fan

------
pwr
faisstsebastian

------
elij
elijah.charles

------
drbrayne
nicolas.parody

------
richardofyork
richardofyork

------
webgambit
eccentric.one

------
yogsototh
yann.esposito

------
dev1n
snowmiser111

------
hugopeixoto
hugo.peixoto

------
karlzt
karl1michael

------
drobati
derek.robati

------
jakester
jake.coffman

------
ScottWhigham
scottwhigham

~~~
ScottWhigham
Got one - thanks Ilan!

------
mmusket
marco.muscat

------
klaut
tanja.pislar

------
uberuberuber
ror.y.h.and

------
aherlambang
aditya15417

------
johnhaley81
johnhaley81

------
eme
eme.demarco

------
kgutteridge
kgutteridge

------
dhairyadand
dhairyadand

------
krat0sprakhar
prakhar1989

------
jupiter
peterbienek

------
makethetick
dean.barrow

------
bpick
catcherbren

------
BrainScraps
nicecurelom

------
vlokshin
vlokshin

------
ary
ayounce

------
dcpdx
claydani

------
aleemb
naveensyed

------
transburgh
transburgh

------
estenh
dondeesten

------
Xavura
xavura

------
emanlluf
hungvdang

------
base
lfilipe

------
digamber_kamat
akshar100

------
bconway
brian.j.conway

Thanks.

~~~
bconway
No luck clicking "Join Google+," but thanks Dean.

~~~
ktsmith
You can just retry several times from the same link, eventually you'll get in.
People I invited on Wednesday couldn't create their profiles until Thursday
afternoon.

------
sudobear
waingram

------
snegtul
blutgens

------
rsmaniak
rsmaniak

------
hollerith
hruvulum

------
alexandere
alex.eijg

------
aleemb
aleemb

------
lfx
lfx4sodas

------
merlins_hack
agamdua

------
maroimage
maroimage

------
typjtk
typjtk

------
krhebbar
krhebbar

------
groks
sdeasey

------
shib71
shib71

------
pacomerh
nashio

------
buildspace
skanth

------
trikkia
trikkia

------
vjk2005
vjk.2005

------
kelnos
btarricone

------
BJakopovic
wakoinc

------
braindead_in
rpoddar

------
pasiaj
pasiaj

------
yankcrime
yankcrime

------
gaz
tallstreet

------
ollysb
ollysb

------
jeggers5
eggmantwo

------
kuse
kuseman80

------
123456789
[http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=178795925495025&to...](http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=178795925495025&topic=245#!/profile.php?id=100001927455811)

------
locopati
andy.kriger (invite needed) edit: thanks for the invite!

------
phlux
sstave@gmail.com

------
profitbaron
profitbaron

------
noob007
thearcher4

